# Python siphon



## jasondart (Aug 18, 2008)

I worked in pet stores for many years during high school and college and used Python siphons all the time. I hated the other brands, because the hose would turn white and was not as flexible/cooperative as the Python material. I have been looking for one for some time now at my LFS, but even places like Petco have stopped caring them. Has Python gone out of business?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Just Google 'python water siphon'
I got lots of hits.
Here's one:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=3402727727&ref=pd_sl_24hyaofynb_b

I think the original manufacturer got bought out and the brand name is different.

I still use my old siphon into a 5 gal bucket and use aged water for refills. Never trusted putting tap water into the tank with one of those things.


----------



## jasondart (Aug 18, 2008)

I know where I can buy them online, but even some big name places are out of stock. I was just looking for something local and found that many places don't even carry them anymore.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

If you have a place nearby that sells water beds, they sell the faucet attachment. That's what I did. Then I bought a garden hose and a couple of adaptors that provide the right thread for my kitchen tap.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Try kensfish.com. They're really fast with shipping things out. I just paid for a canister filter on Monday afternoon and tracking shows it'll be at my house when I get home today. All using regular ground shipping.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Aqueon bought Pyhton, we talked about it at our club meeting last night.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

joshvito said:


> I'm pretty sure Aqueon bought Pyhton, we talked about it at our club meeting last night.


I think you are correct


----------



## jasondart (Aug 18, 2008)

joshvito said:


> I'm pretty sure Aqueon bought Pyhton, we talked about it at our club meeting last night.


Ahhh crap. Python was a good product. I wonder how the Aqueon siphons are? There was just something about the Python rubber hoses that made them easy to use, coil up and they never kinked. I know I can get away with a DIY, but the quality of the Python was worth the extra $. Has anyone use the Aqueon siphon, is the hose made from the same material as a Python or is it cheaper material?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I have an Aqueon siphon, the 50' variety.
It works very well, and the faucet parts are pretty durable.
I used a python siphon while working at Petco, and consider the Aqueon comparable.

I bought mine at Bigals online, but foster and smith have them on sale


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

joshvito said:


> I have an Aqueon siphon, the 50' variety.
> It works very well, and the faucet parts are pretty durable.
> I used a python siphon while working at Petco, and consider the Aqueon comparable.
> 
> I bought mine at Bigals online, but foster and smith have them on sale


Does the siphon tube have a screen in it to prevent the substrate from getting sucked up and into the tube?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> Does the siphon tube have a screen in it to prevent the substrate from getting sucked up and into the tube?


Mine does not.


----------

